# Hello yall, Um New up in Here



## Guest (Jan 20, 2003)

I have a problem, and Im wondering if someone can help me get it fixed.
I have a 1986 Maxima, Her name (Maxine). One day as I drove she decided to cut off, couldn't get her to start. I got her to a Shop and they did the diagnosis on her and said I needed a sensor thats located in the distributor. Bought a distributor and installed it. I did something wrong, car still wont start. I read the book and it said *" remove the spark plugs and feel for compression".* How do I *feel* for compression. What does it *feel* like  , I mean what am I *feeling* for







Can somebody help me


----------



## Slurppie (Oct 15, 2002)

in order to performe a compresion check, you need the correct tools and usually its eaiser to have a shop do it. When you changed out the distibuter, are you sure the "sensor" was part of it? I would also recomend buying a repair manual such as ones from Haynes or Chiltons. These manuals will explain the procedures for checking and repairing your car.


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2003)

Slurppie said:


> * These manuals will explain the procedures for checking and repairing your car. *


Yeah, I have a Haynes manual. I did all the stuff it said except the compression. My manual said to remove the spark plugs and feel for compression. My problem is feeling for something. I dont know what compression feels like. I kept reading it and it said the same thing to feel for it. Someone told me a few minutes ago to get a gauge, and the guage helps read compression because our plug wholes are to far down to feel. I think thats how I check compression.  thanks for your help, your very kind to respond


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2003)

It started, It started. The car has been sitting sence 2001 because I couldnt get it started no matter what I did. but now it runs like crap but I got it started.
I guess its running like crap because it's been sitting for so long.

Now. what do I need?

I guess the first thing is some fresh gas huh?

Then what? Change the oil?

Then what? OH I think all my clutch fluid disappeared because my clutch peddle falls to the floor when pressing. I hope it needs just fluid. 
Yall dont know how happy I am to see Maxine running.


----------



## Evolution-Autodesign (Dec 9, 2002)

Yeah, replace all fluids and the plugs if you haven't done so, but I'm assuming you have. I'd still check for compression though. Even if it's running, it still may be bad. But now that its' running, it's much easier to check for compression because you can crank the car. Go to an auto parts store and get a compression test gauge. It's basically a tool that fits into your cylinder when you remove the plug, it screws in the same. Then when you crank the car over (pull the fuel pump fuse) it will give you the compression for that cylinder. You have to crank 4-5 times per cylinder to get a proper reading. Repeat for the rest of your cylinders. I don't know what the proper specs for your car are, but mainly what you're looking for is if one or more cylinders read significantly lower than the others. That will cause problems.

I regularly check the compression in my car because of the SC and nitrous. Gotta make sure everything is healthy in there.



MrSmith said:


> *It started, It started. The car has been sitting sence 2001 because I couldnt get it started no matter what I did. but now it runs like crap but I got it started.
> I guess its running like crap because it's been sitting for so long.
> 
> Now. what do I need?
> ...


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2003)

Evolution-Autodesign said:


> *Yeah, replace all fluids and the plugs Gotta make sure everything is healthy in there. *



That is true.
I started it up again today so I know I wasnt dreaming it. Nope I havent changed anything yet because the money is alittle slow, but its gonna happen, Ill just keep it in the garage untill my wife gets upset  . Im gonna be workin on it slowly


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

Also run some fuel injector cleaner (2 or three bottles) in the next tank of gas. They're probably clogged now.


----------

